# Seagate (2) IronWolf 110 SSD, (2) IronWolf 16TB and (1) Synology DS918+ Giveaway



## seagate_surfer (Aug 13, 2019)

Run with the biggest and fastest!

With Seagate IronWolf drives, you can enjoy 28% more capacity and up to 25% more speed. Pair it with a Synology DS918+ and you've got outstanding performance and data encryption acceleration along with real-time transcoding of 4K Ultra HD source contents.

We are hosting a giveaway in partnership with Synology that includes the following:

(2) Seagate IronWolf 110 SSD
(2) Seagate IronWolf 16TB hard drives
(1) Synology DS918+ network attached storage server
The giveaway is available in the following regions:

France
UK
Russia
Japan
Indonesia
India
Korea
Malaysia
Philippines
Singapore
Taiwan
Vietnam
Spain
USA as per post #9 

To enter the giveaway, you will need to visit this link. Best of luck!


----------



## Jetster (Aug 13, 2019)

No US?  well dagnabit  

Thanks anyway


----------



## bonehead123 (Aug 13, 2019)

Jetster said:


> No US?  well dagnabit Thanks anyway



WTH ????????


----------



## Deleted member 158293 (Aug 13, 2019)

Very, very nice!  Good luck to those who can participate!


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 13, 2019)

Yay! For once a competition that excludes the US   
Sorry, but it feels nice to be able to enter something where US people can't, since so many competitions are US only...


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 13, 2019)

Thank you for this Prize give away


----------



## phill (Aug 13, 2019)

Thank you for this amazing giveaway and good luck to everyone who enters!!   I can't lie but I'd love to own a 16Tb drive...  Might be able to get rid of some smaller drives in replacement of it!!


----------



## cucker tarlson (Aug 13, 2019)

Y no Poland ?

God damn those 16tb ironwolf drives sound great


----------



## seagate_surfer (Aug 13, 2019)

Jetster said:


> No US?  well dagnabit
> 
> Thanks anyway



As a matter of fact, it does include the US. Sorry that it is not mentioned that the United States is eligible.



bonehead123 said:


> WTH ????????



As a matter of fact, it does include the US. Sorry that it is not mentioned that the United States is eligible.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Aug 13, 2019)

Awesome giveaway, good luck to everyone who entered.


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 13, 2019)

saw US was listed in pull down menu (Country)...... Don't Remember if Poland was
ps US was next to United Kingdom


----------



## HammerON (Aug 13, 2019)

Yep - thanks for an amazing giveaway!!!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 13, 2019)

Thanks @seagate_surfer but by not allowing me to enter without ticking the

_*'I consent to the use of my personal information for registration and in accordance with Seagate’s Privacy Statement. I understand I may withdraw my permission at any time by contacting data.protection.officer@seagate.com.* '*_

box means you can pretty much keep your wares.


Thank you for the give away but i wont be giving consent for you to make big bucks by selling my details to other companies.

But you can still have a like from me - I give you consent to like my like from me.


----------



## yotano211 (Aug 13, 2019)

I have a 10tb ironwolf drive, pretty noisy but overall fast HD


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Aug 14, 2019)

No canada?


----------



## seagate_surfer (Aug 14, 2019)

ChristTheGreat said:


> No canada?



 If you scroll down the list of countries in the link, Canada is an option.


----------



## kapone32 (Aug 14, 2019)

That is sweet the Canada is included. Not that I need a one but I would sure like to win


----------



## bug (Aug 14, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Thanks @seagate_surfer but by not allowing me to enter without ticking the
> 
> _*'I consent to the use of my personal information for registration and in accordance with Seagate’s Privacy Statement. I understand I may withdraw my permission at any time by contacting data.protection.officer@seagate.com.* '*_
> 
> ...


It says you allow them to keep your data _for registration_. And that you can withdraw your permission at any time.
Do they ask for your bank account or something while signing up?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Aug 14, 2019)

When does the giveaway end?


----------



## seagate_surfer (Aug 14, 2019)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> When does the giveaway end?



All entries must be received by October 1, 2019 at 5:00 PM PT to be eligible.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Aug 14, 2019)

Thats a long ass giveaway!


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Aug 15, 2019)

seagate_surfer said:


> If you scroll down the list of countries in the link, Canada is an option.


Thanks!


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 5, 2019)

What ever happened with this? Was a winner chosen?


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 5, 2019)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> What ever happened with this? Was a winner chosen?


*""Thank you, participants!*

We’re currently picking a winner for the NAS giveaway. In the meantime, learn more about Seagate’s bigger, faster NAS data storage solutions.""

 Just waiting for my winning conformation email


----------



## potato580+ (Nov 5, 2019)

...im late....


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 5, 2019)

dorsetknob said:


> *""Thank you, participants!*
> 
> We’re currently picking a winner for the NAS giveaway. In the meantime, learn more about Seagate’s bigger, faster NAS data storage solutions.""
> 
> Just waiting for my winning conformation email


When did you get that?


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 5, 2019)

seagate_surfer said:


> To enter the giveaway, you will need to visit this link. Best of luck!


Quite Simple click the link


----------



## jsfitz54 (Nov 5, 2019)

dorsetknob said:


> Quite Simple click the link



It appears that the giveaway is now complete.???

First Post Date here was AUGUST 13.

This Post should be closed from what I can see.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 5, 2019)

You guys can do it, I believe. All we have to do is tag @seagate_surfer


----------



## seagate_surfer (Nov 5, 2019)

Hello all, 

Once I get the info I will let you know if any of you fine folk were the lucky winners. 

Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 5, 2019)

jsfitz54 said:


> It appears that the giveaway is now complete.???
> 
> First Post Date here was AUGUST 13.
> 
> This Post should be closed from what I can see.



Yes giveaway is Closed 
Winners are being picked/Decided
and Thread is being kept open as its not finalized (ie winners to be declared and congratulated).


----------



## Jetster (Nov 5, 2019)

Would be cool if someone here won the NAS


----------



## thesmokingman (Nov 5, 2019)

Man, so sad I missed out.


----------



## seagate_surfer (Nov 21, 2019)

This is the winner notification the NAS drives.  If you did not win, there will be a new one soon. Keep your eyes open and ears peeled.


----------



## Jetster (Nov 21, 2019)

seagate_surfer said:


> This is the winner notification the NAS drives.  If you did not win, there will be a new one soon. Keep your eyes open and ears peeled.


Thanks for letting us know


----------



## basco (Nov 21, 2019)

i know Austria is small but dont forget us next time !
good luck to everyone


----------



## R-T-B (Dec 3, 2019)

bug said:


> It says you allow them to keep your data _for registration_. And that you can withdraw your permission at any time.
> Do they ask for your bank account or something while signing up?



This.  That's basically covering their butt for GPDR.


----------

